# Need help with jets on my 05 brute force 750



## Tmannorwood (Dec 28, 2018)

I need help with jet situation on my 2005 kawasaki 750 brute force vtwin
It has a dynatek cdi 
Hmf exhaust
3 inch snorkel
Geared low
Somehow we managed to lose a jet to it and only have a 144 that was in it.
Not sure what jets to run could someone help me please.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tmannorwood said:


> I need help with jet situation on my 2005 kawasaki 750 brute force vtwin
> It has a dynatek cdi
> Hmf exhaust
> 3 inch snorkel
> ...


It came with #152 front and 158 Rear. That 144 says it has a DJ kit which most everyone has tossed in the trash by now so...that also means you probably have the POS DJ needles. Assuming you are at or below 1500 feet, if it were me this is what I would do- with the mods you have I would go to PJ motorsports and order a set of Keihin Jets two sizes larger then what came with it so 158/162. Then make sure the pilot jet was replaced with a #40 . It came with a #38 . I would them get a set of OE needles- they front and rear are different. From PJs get 4 .020 needle shims and start with one each Ne sure you get all this for the CVK-R series carbs on the Kawasaki ATVs. Set the AFs both a 2.25 turns out from the stops. That along with ensuring the float levels are correct should get you pretty close.


----------

